# Best Sellers-Lip Balm Flavors



## zigkid (May 24, 2004)

I want to start making lip balm and want advice on what flavors to start with. What seems to sell best in your area. Thanks alot Tammy


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

My best sellers are Mojito (spearmint/lime), Ginger peach, passion Fruit rose, Vanilla and Rootbeer. Bubblegum is the slowest seller.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

My best sellers are Mango, Raspberry Lemonade and Mint.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

spearmint sells great.


----------



## dixie_beek (Aug 4, 2009)

I grow lemon balm in my herb garden and wonder if it would make a good flavor for lip balm?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

yes, that would be nice. However you have to hav a way to infuse it. That is the tough part.


----------



## zigkid (May 24, 2004)

Thanks alot for all the help. Now to get started. Tammy


----------

